
Tell HN: I'm going to work full-time on free software. Thank you - Sir_Cmpwn
I wrote up a blog post yesterday about this:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;drewdevault.com&#x2F;2019&#x2F;01&#x2F;15&#x2F;Im-doing-FOSS-full-time.html<p>But I wanted to stop by HN and share a special &quot;thanks&quot; to you. The support, feedback, and patronage of the Hacker News community has been a great boon in these past few years. The community here is really something special and I&#x27;m thankful for your support.
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18920604](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18920604).

